# STRONGLIFTS 5x5, will i start to see gains?



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

Im 17, 6"2 and very skinny(lanky) with skinny long arms and im looking at signing up to a gym but i want to get the right programme so i know im going to see results.

ive heard stronglifts is more for getting stronger rather than building muscle that you can see yourself, is this true?

Will i start to see gains and start to get rid of my skinny arms and become more ripped if i use SL 5x5 rather than say a 4day splitt?

If so, could someone please send me a link to a stronglifts 5x5 programme which tells me how many sets and reps to do and how much rest to take between?

Thanks


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

You'll get strength and size if you eat correctly. 

http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/

Hope the link works!


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You'll get strength and size if you eat correctly.
> 
> http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/
> 
> Hope the link works!


The link worked and i think im gunna give this a shot so thanks alot for that. also when you said eat correctly, what is the best kind of foods to have with this programme? i see you from derby and im from sheffield, so what kind of foods do you recommend i get from somewere like tescos ? haha. and what food should i stay well far from? thanks alot


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You'll get strength and size if you eat correctly.
> 
> Hope the link works!


The link worked and i think im gunna give this a shot so thanks alot for that. also when you said eat correctly, what is the best kind of foods to have with this programme? i see you from derby and im from sheffield, so what kind of foods do you recommend i get from somewere like tescos ? haha. and what food should i stay well far from? thanks alot


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

Monkey skeleton said:


> You'll get strength and size if you eat correctly.
> 
> Hope the link works!


also is SL5x5 something like this for example?;

Squat: 5sets 5 reps

bench press: 5 sets 5 reps


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well put it this way... if you're skinny now and start stonglifts and say take a deadlift from 70 to 120 you will get much bigger regardless of whether the plan is intended for strength or size.

Diet will be just as important as training though.

It's not about specific foods, it's about your overall diet. Calories and protein intake.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Keep reading mate.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

zedd321 said:


> The link worked and i think im gunna give this a shot so thanks alot for that. also when you said eat correctly, what is the best kind of foods to have with this programme? i see you from derby and im from sheffield, so what kind of foods do you recommend i get from somewere like tescos ? haha. and what food should i stay well far from? thanks alot


Down load myfitnesspal from the App Store, that'll give you a good idea on diet. But here's a very rough guide to the minimum macros (fat, protien, and carb's) you need. Half a gram of fat for every pound of body weight (less if you were carrying a load of fat) one gram of protien per pound, and as much carb's as you need to hit you daily cal's (approx 20 cal's per pound)

Easiest way is to log EVERYTHING you eat in a day in to Myfitnesspal and then start (over weeks and months) making small changes to your diet to get it to where you want it to be, don't try and make everything perfect straight away, it's a long path you're on.


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

I was 6ft 2 and 11st 6lb one year ago

Now I'm 14st and can still see abs.

You must eat loads and train hard stronglifts is a good programme.

Bit the most important thing to grow is eating


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

The foods different in derby and Sheffield


----------



## zedd321 (Jul 27, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Well put it this way... if you're skinny now and start stonglifts and say take a deadlift from 70 to 120 you will get much bigger regardless of whether the plan is intended for strength or size.
> 
> Diet will be just as important as training though.
> 
> It's not about specific foods, it's about your overall diet. Calories and protein intake.


it says do this to warm up...

2 sets of 5 reps with empty barbell, then add 10kg on each side of the bar and do 3 reps. keep adding 10kg on each side of the bar doing 2 reps each time until you get your "work Rate"

How do i know what my work rate for squatting as i have never done it before?


----------



## pete148 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just start well below what you would think, or take your bodyweight and start at half of that if youve never sqauted before.

Then if it was easy up your work rate by 5kg instead of 2.5kg

Be sure to warm up because a program like 5x5 can be tough on your tendons. I had that problem with the tendon above my knee,

its gone away now. But warm up. Maybe even rowing before.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Tall skinny guys are probably the hardest people to put muscle on. I know, I was there.

On the plus side, if you've never worked out before, train hard and eat enough, you will see some impressive gains over the first few months.

And tbh, I don't think it matters what exercises you do in the beginning, you will grow none the less.


----------



## drewinlieu (Jun 9, 2013)

If I had my time over, I'd definitely have started out doing strength program for the first 3/6 months. HOWEVER, those first months, your form will be dog**** so take it easy. You will progress quite quickly over the first month or two and it is easy to get carried away. Speaking from experience, I lifted a little too heavy on a dead lift and tweaked a muscle in my back which was a constant issue even 12 months later. Only now is it not so much of an issue. Hindsight is a wonderful thing.

Any strength program whether it be Reg Park, Maddcow etc. is great. My advice is you don't have to go heavy every single session and don't be afraid to substitute a back squat for a front squat. Mechanically, back squatting just doesn't work for me but I don't have much of an issue with the FS other than needing to get a little bit deeper. I had done a 5x5 for about 6 weeks and it was great and full body does kick your ass, but going heavy every session resulted in hardcore pain under my clavicle and one of the knees started to get pretty sore so I had to stop benching/dips for a couple of weeks. Ideally, have one heavy day, one medium and one light.


----------

